# Hello I'm Ian M



## Ian_M (Dec 28, 2012)

My name is Ian M. I'm very new at composing, and I'm always looking to learn more. I play trombone, and im hoping to start taking piano lessons soon.


----------



## Blakus (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Ian! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kralc (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey Ian! Maybe you'll get some inspiration from Blakus above, and record us some sweet trombone!  (Check out Blakus's cello patch if you haven't already...)


----------



## KayoticMusic (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello Ian welcome to the forum!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard to this amazing community Ian!


----------



## Ganvai (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello Ian, welcome here !!!


----------

